# AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme - Update: Erste Früchte



## KILLTHIS (3. März 2011)

*AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme - Update: Erste Früchte*

X-Bit Labs berichtet, dass AMD auf der Game Deceloper's Converence (GDC) ein Bullet Physik Plug-in für Autodesk Maya 2011 demonstriert hat. Das neue Plug-in basiert auf dem OpenCL-Standard und der open-source Bullet Physik Engine.
AMDs Bullet Physik plug-in wurde erschaffen, um Spieleentwicklern und 3D-Künstlern interaktive Stoff Simulationen zu ermöglichen und technologische Grenzen zu entfernen, die die Entwicklung von Spielen und Computer-Generierten Grafiken behindern. Noch ist es unklar, wann das Plug-In zur Verfügung steht und die Spieleentwickler dies auch nutzen können.

Quelle: AMD Enables Implementation of GPU Physics into Games Using Maya - X-bit labs

*Update!*
Wie ATi-Forum.de berichtet, wird AMD mit Pixelux Entertainment kooperieren, die offensichtlich an diesem Plug-In Gefallen gefunden haben.

Quelle: Bullet Physics trägt Früchte

Wie Fudzilla Berichtet, sollen sich Chipsatz-Schwierigkeiten beim Bulldozer eingeschlichen haben, die aber vermutlich zum Launch der Vergangenheit angehören sollen. Dies soll nach offizieller Seite daran liegen, dass der Fokus auf Fusion liegt.

Quelle: Bulldozer has chipset issues


----------



## mmayr (3. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Ich knick weg! Da werden die AMD-Jünger aber voll vor den Latz geballert. Flamen über Intels Chipsatzprobleme und jetzt ist AMD damit dran! Alle kochen nur mit Wasser. Fehler können alle machen. Nur gut, wenn sie rasch behoben werden!


----------



## Dyn@moFan (3. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Der Unterschied ist eben, das AMD den Fehler vor Release gefunden zu haben scheint und ihn ausbügelt ohne das es zu nervigen Rückrufen kommt wie bei Intel. Aber grundsätzlich haste Recht: Fehler können jeden passieren.


----------



## jaytech (3. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Jupp, man denke nur einmal an den TLB - Bug.


----------



## H@buster (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

TLB Bug, omg. Ja für Server wohl nicht so prickelnd, aber was solls? Wars nicht sogar so, dass man es nicht geschafft hat diesen Bug zu erzwingen?

Also ob IRGENDEIN Prozessor fehlerfrei wäre... >_>


----------



## Royma_kaay (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Hoffe mal dass das ganze nicht so wie bei Sandy Bridge endet.


----------



## Blackstacker (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

jetzt macht mal keine panik wegen der Chipsätze 

dafür sind ja die Engineering samples da um irgendwelche fehler zu erkennen bevor die Chipsätze auf irgendwelchen Boards im Laden stehen.

peinlich wirds erst wenn tausende Boards zurück genommen werden müssen weil ein fehler nicht erkannt wurde wie bei Sandy Bridge


----------



## XXTREME (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*



jaytech schrieb:


> Jupp, man denke nur einmal an den TLB - Bug.


 
....der absolut gesehen überbewertet wurde . Keinen den ich kenne der den ersten Phenom hat/hatte, bekam jemals was vom TLB-Bug zu sehen!!! Wie aber schon gesagt, alle kochen nur mit Wasser. Somit sollten die leidigen und teilweise gehässigen Kiddiedisskusionen mal aufhören .


----------



## henk (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Ich versteh nich so richtig, wo da jetzt plötzlich Chipsatzprobleme herkommen sollen, schliesslich sind die 900er Chipsätze ja identisch zu den 800ern.


----------



## kuer (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Ich glaube das die meisten hier noch nie eine Fehlerliste, der heute auf dem Markt befindlichen CPUs gesehen haben.  Keine CPU die auf dem Markt angeboten wird (Intel oder AMD) ist Fehler frei und hat eine Latte an Fehlern. Wie XXtreme schon schrieb, sollten die Kiddis langsam mal begreifen, von was sie reden und sich nicht immer an Schlagzeilen hoch ziehen. 
Das Mit der Physik, finde ich klasse. Es geht vorran und es wird gearbeitet.


----------



## koe80 (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Ich frag mich das ehrlich gesagt auch.


gestern hab ich noch gelesen das die chipsets nur umgelabelte 8er generation sein soll und heute solls probleme geben.


----------



## geo (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Wahrscheinlich weil es umgelabelte Chips sind 

Aber ich mache mir da keine Sorgen!

Wenn BD kommt werden die funktionieren!


----------



## Amigo (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Wär schön wenn AMD physiktechnisch was auf die Beine stellt... PhysX auf der GPU ist ja leider Nvidia only... 

@KILLTHIS: Vllt nächste mal 2 getrennte News? Finde ich persönlich übersichtlicher...


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

AMD hat die Fehler ja gefunden und werden sicher nicht defekte Mainboards rausschicken! 
Im Gegensatz zu Intel mit Sandybridge..

Was sonst die Entwicklung von AMD angeht bin ich sehr überrascht freu mich drauf


----------



## MG42 (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Die xbitlabs Quwlle ist down bzw busy, wenn da nicht einer mit ner LOIC draufhält...
Toll dass der Fehler vor dem Release gefunden wurde.


----------



## XE85 (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Das mit dem Fehler ist etwas eigenartig - da laut AMD die 9er nur umgelabelte 8er sind müssten demnach auch bereits ausgelieferte 8er von einem entwaigen Fehler betroffen sein.

mfg


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*



H@buster schrieb:


> TLB Bug, omg. Ja für Server wohl nicht so prickelnd, aber was solls? Wars nicht sogar so, dass man es nicht geschafft hat diesen Bug zu erzwingen?
> 
> Also ob IRGENDEIN Prozessor fehlerfrei wäre... >_>


Ist aber bislang auch so, dass noch kein Magazin das derzeitige Chipsatzproblem von Intel reproduzieren konnte 
Nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## Blackiwid (6. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

ähh Rollora dein Anhangs-bash gegen Amd wegen Sockeln stimmt nicht, Sockel 940 ist für Server, wenn das Massstab wäre für dein Sockelchaos gäbs bei Intel sicher auch noch 3 andere Sockel für Intel kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber geh mal stark von aus das die Server bei Intel auch andere Sockel verwenden.

Außderdem vergißt du bei Intel noch den Sockel 1155 für Sandy Bridge AM3+ zählst ja auch auf.

Aber du vergisst noch ein Punkt Chaos entsteht nicht zwingend nur durch die Anzahl, ab AM2 erkennt man klar welcher neuer ist und teilweise sind sie Teil-kompatibel. ein Sockel der 1155 heißt nachdem es sein 1156 gab der aber neuer ist, ist doch sehr verwirrend oder?

Noch ein Punkt ist das zwar Intel lange an einem Sockel oft fest hält, aber das nicht heißt das eine neuere CPU mit dem gleichen Pin-muster auf einem alten Board lauft weil irgend ein Spannungswandler oder sowas nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.

Ein weiterer Punkt war früher zumindest noch das Intel boards traditionell teurer wahren so das ein wechsel eben auch teurer war, aber das nur mal am Rande.


----------



## Domowoi (6. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme*

Zu Rollras Sig: Das Problem an der Geschichte ist, dass sie untereinander weitgehend kompatibel sind. Die Lochabstände bleiben gleich usw....

Naja wenn der Fehler schon gefunden wurde ist das ja super. Auch wenn ich vermutlich keinen BD kaufen werde.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. März 2011)

*AW: AMD entwickelt Bullet-Physik-Plugin für Maya, Bulldozer-Chipsätze haben Probleme - Update: Erste Früchte*

So, ein kleines Update, alle Infos auf der ersten Seite.


----------

